

On GSoC and Participating in Open Source - twampss
http://selenic.com/pipermail/mercurial/2010-April/030996.html

======
j_baker
In summary: work with us, don't go off in your own corner and work by
yourself. This was roughly my experience with GSoC. I could easily have
tackled the technical challenges on my own. But learning to work with a team
is the most valuable thing I learned.

~~~
sid0
Agreed 100% -- that was the most valuable thing I took away from my GSoC too.

------
guinness
I agree with what he said. Unfortunately for me, I did exactly what he said
not to do and GSoC wasn't as fulfilling as it could have been as a result.

